# Who shoots 4 fletch, what rest, and why?



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Just can't make myself commit to a dropaway to go to a 4-fletched arrow. 

Who uses a 4 fletched arrow and what rest are they using?


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Do it you know you wanna.


----------



## bucksnbass23 (May 28, 2013)

I just started shooting four fletch. I shoot a QAD HDX. Only reason I am shooting four is because I forgot to switch the set screw on my bitzenberger after my buddy used it. Got halfway through the first arrow and decided to keep going. I really havent seen to much of a difference between them and the the three fletch in the flight. Seems like if you got everything tuned right it shouldnt matter


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

rocket80 said:


> Do it you know you wanna.


I know I want to.....dangit!

Ric got spanked in his own backyard with his brand new bow last night.......make sure you ask him about it!!


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

i've shot 4 fletch off a lizard tonque with zero problems.switched back to 3 cause i could'nt tell a difference so why burn an extra vane on the arrow.with cost of things today pennies count.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

If you shoot bigger diameter shafts and shorter fletch you can use blade rests. I shot indoor spots one year with four FF-212's on X-Jammer -27's using a narrow blade. I don't sue 4 fletch now because it's 25% more fletching and fletching arrows is NOT my hobby.

I'm guessing the reason some of the long draw archers in 3D are using 4 fletch is because they have lighter weight points in the front of their big diameter arrows so the extra fletching helps settle the arrow down quicker and cleaner than 3 fletch.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

X-Cutters are my go-to arrow right now and I am worried that I will have fletching contact with my current blade rest. I tried the offset 4 fletch on my JoJan, they look like butterfly wings. No contact off the blade but saw no real improvement in accuracy. So I'm thinking standard 4 fletch with AAE Max vanes but hate to change the blade.

Do you think contact will be an issue?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

rattlinman said:


> X-Cutters are my go-to arrow right now and I am worried that I will have fletching contact with my current blade rest. I tried the offset 4 fletch on my JoJan, they look like butterfly wings. No contact off the blade but saw no real improvement in accuracy. So I'm thinking standard 4 fletch with AAE Max vanes but hate to change the blade.
> 
> Do you think contact will be an issue?


Teh X-cutters have about the same OD as my linejammers. A short vane might work fine for a four fletch. Build a single arrow and shoot it with white foot powder sprayed on it. You will see quickly if you can set them up to avoid contact. If you aren't using a narrower blade you may not be successful.

Unless you are fairly certain your 3 fletch fly poorly I doubt you'll notice a measurable improvement with 4 fletch. If you using a light weight point 4 fletch may very well help keep the arrow in line.


----------



## JV3HUNTER (Jan 27, 2004)

I shoot Easton Lightspeeds with a 4 fletch using a Hamskea rest. They fly awesome.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

JV3HUNTER said:


> I shoot Easton Lightspeeds with a 4 fletch using a Hamskea rest. They fly awesome.


See, that's another hiccup. When I tried the Hamskea rest, it tapped me on the back of the hand at the shot every time and ended up giving me a "hamskea hickey", so I may go with a Limbdriver .


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Teh X-cutters have about the same OD as my linejammers. A short vane might work fine for a four fletch. Build a single arrow and shoot it with white foot powder sprayed on it. You will see quickly if you can set them up to avoid contact. If you aren't using a narrower blade you may not be successful.
> 
> Unless you are fairly certain your 3 fletch fly poorly I doubt you'll notice a measurable improvement with 4 fletch. If you using a light weight point 4 fletch may very well help keep the arrow in line.


Good idea, I was planning on experimenting with the AAE max vanes. They are shorter than my current Vanetec 2.25 Swift vane, so I may be worried about nothing. I use a very narrow blade so they may go through clean.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

I shoot GT 22's with 2.2 duravanes,4 fletch, right handed helical. The rest is an nap apache. No problems and excellent flight past 100 yrds.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

4-fletch AAE 2.3's on my x-cutters. The additional vane does provide a little forgiveness and clearly better groups in the wind. 

I run Hamskea in limb driven mode. If it was getting the back of your hand, I'm left thinking it is a setup issue (steep blade angle or low nock height? ).... Or may be as simple as slightly tightening your sling.


----------



## X10ring (Feb 20, 2012)

U can always shave ur blade down a bit.. Griv has a video on how to do it it's easy


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

I shot 4 fletch 2" hps on x cutters with a regular blade. I went tot the 2.88" vane Tec swifts. Didn't notice any difference. I am shooting a triple x with a 4 fletch off a blade. The 4 fletch give u more options wen paper tuning and also helps the arrow recover faster outta the bow.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

4 fletch hps on xxxs with hamskea


----------

